# South west, Bristol, Bath, Gloucestershire Meet 2



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

After the total success of the meet at Westonbirt yesterday as promised I am starting a thread for the next one so we can do it all again 

We did all sort of agree on crickley hill country park, but please counter suggest if you would like to go elsewhere 

Here is a link http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/crickley-hill/

I propose Saturday 17th November as a starter for 10......


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi sam,westonbirt was lovely. the 17th is also the day of the new forest meet. Not sure if we are going to that one,not made up my mind yet,will see how far your meet is,and how long it will take to get there.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

karen pearce said:


> Hi sam,westonbirt was lovely. the 17th is also the day of the new forest meet. Not sure if we are going to that one,not made up my mind yet,will see how far your meet is,and how long it will take to get there.


Ah yes I thought the date was familiar! Could do the 24th instead? I guess it will be best to go with majority vote on dates when people have posted


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Either date good for us


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Pretty sure either date is OK for us too


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lets go for the 24th so we don't clash with with the new forest meet


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

We're good for the 24th 👍


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Missed these last posts and just told Eileen its the 17th- hope by bumping it she'll find this thread easier! 24th is cool for me


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, by the way, still having photo bucket issues with the Westonbirt pics, I'll try again this week!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Fab, 24th is still all good for us


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Tentative question, if were to move this to the 25th would it cause mega issue for anyone? If so, not a problem, happy to leave it as the 24th...


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Sunday not so good for us Sam as it's the morning we both spend with our parents but, at a push, it could be arranged. Just hope that I can shake off all these B.... bugs I've been suffering with over last few weeks. Training has gone out of the window a bit because I've felt so low. I've seen from your photos that Binky is blooming. Raffy's gone off BH now so the search is ongoing for something he will eat with a bit of enthusiasm, he's still quite lean looking. Look forward to seeing you all soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Either day is fine with us xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> Sunday not so good for us Sam as it's the morning we both spend with our parents but, at a push, it could be arranged. Just hope that I can shake off all these B.... bugs I've been suffering with over last few weeks. Training has gone out of the window a bit because I've felt so low. I've seen from your photos that Binky is blooming. Raffy's gone off BH now so the search is ongoing for something he will eat with a bit of enthusiasm, he's still quite lean looking. Look forward to seeing you all soon


So sorry to hear you have been under the weather  Binks was unwell so we weren't training much for two weeks, but we have just got back to it and she is picking it all back up, so don't worry Raffy will remember everything when you feel back up to it. 

yep feeding these poos is a challenge and a half, never known such finicky dogs! Binky really likes james wellbeloved it is a premium food, but not as high quality as BH, but she seems to be fine! 

Let's leave it to the 24th as we can make that day not a prob and you should definitely see your 'rents!


----------



## Eileen Lloyd (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Laura and everyone, just trying to find messages on this site, not very good at navigating, yes 24th would be good for our new boy Louie -who came with slightly dodgy haircut- if that's the date, and we could easily get to Crickley.

What are arrangements please? 

Will try and visit every day so I don't miss messages

Eileen and Louie X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello everyone, just to confirm the meet is on the 24th at 10.30am. Hope that is ok for everyone. 

Parking is £1.00 for two hours, £2.00 for four hours etc, etc.


----------



## Eileen Lloyd (Oct 24, 2012)

Whoops forgot to mention have just put up new avatar pic, of Louie, and taken down the lovely old one of Tilly with her tongue out. We collected her ashes from the vets last week, blimey that was also really really tough, and they're here now as we decide slowly where to spread them.

Eileen X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Posted at the same time Eileen!!


----------



## Eileen Lloyd (Oct 24, 2012)

Got it, Crickley Hill, Sat 24th, 1030am, I ll look it up on Google for map but I'm sure easily findable!

Eileen


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

That pic of Louie is lovely! Very tough when you collect ashes, I have been there too. I hope you find some comfort in spreading them somewhere Tilly loved :hug:


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Eileen Lloyd said:


> Got it, Crickley Hill, Sat 24th, 1030am, I ll look it up on Google for map but I'm sure easily findable!
> 
> Eileen


It is 5 mins off junction 11a on the m5 if that helps...


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

The maps I found were ok but it is signposted from the Air Balloon roundabout so if you can make it that far you should be ok! Just be prepared to make some sharp ish last minute lefts!! That was how it went for us when spotting the signs!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Feeling a bit better now except for cough so really looking forward to blowing the cobwebs away and seeing how much the pups have grown. Also looking forward to catching uo with everyone else and meeting Eileen. See you all on the 24th at 10.30


----------



## hattiepoo (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone we are really hoping to make this meet with Hattie who will be 17 weeks next week! So looking forward to her meeting other poos. Weather at the mo says a couple of showers....


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

hattiepoo said:


> Hi everyone we are really hoping to make this meet with Hattie who will be 17 weeks next week! So looking forward to her meeting other poos. Weather at the mo says a couple of showers....


Fab news Sonia! Look forward to meeting you and hattie


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Just to remind everyone, and bump this thread up in case anyone has missed it.

Meet is this Saturday 24th at 10.30am. Here is a link to the location http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/crickley-hill/
There are a couple of car parks, we will park in the bottom one..sounds odd, but very straight forward once you are there. 
There is no coffee shop (sorry poor show on my part!) so flasks at the ready ladies 

Looking forward to seeing you all there!!

Sam


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice bump Sam! I also invited a lady I bumped into at Westonbirt, told her about ILMC and this thread but not sure if she's found it. There were a couple of Bristol/WSM ppl who were interested on the CCGB Facebook page but again, not sure if they found the thread! I wonder how many of us there will be on this meet!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Nice bump Sam! I also invited a lady I bumped into at Westonbirt, told her about ILMC and this thread but not sure if she's found it. There were a couple of Bristol/WSM ppl who were interested on the CCGB Facebook page but again, not sure if they found the thread! I wonder how many of us there will be on this meet!!


Thanks Laura I posted about this meet just now on the Cockapoo owners of UK page on Facebook


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing you all on Saturday xx


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing all familiar faces and meeting new ones. Mentioned the meet to Maggie on CCGB but I think she's busy this weekend. Is Karen coming?


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,im sorry but we wont be joining you on this walk,Willow has come into season,so best not take the risk.Hope we can arrange another walk,maybe before christmas Hope you all have a lovely walk,and take lots of pictures.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry you can't make it Karen, but agree best be safe than sorry.
...also I have a vat of frozen puppy food for you!!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Sam If you want to find out a postage price,im more than happy to pay it.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

karen pearce said:


> Sam If you want to find out a postage price,im more than happy to pay it.


Karen we may be down your way in the next couple of weeks, so could meet up to do the hand over if you are about, but in the mean time I will get a postage cost too...


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Thats great sam.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry you and the tribe won't be joining us on this one Karen but probably for the best, as you've said. I bet Coral has grown quite a bit. Any piccies? I'm hoping that the weather dries up for the weekend - it's horrible here at the moment. I don't envy all the multple Poo owners the task of drying their dogs, I'm having trouble enough with Raffy, who likes nothing better than a towel fight  Hope to see you soon


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow used to be a towel fighter but one day she realised she'd rather be dry quickly than lay about all wet after successfully hiding out of reach under the table (her den!). Looking forward to seeing you all, I think we may have some wet muddy pups though, although the forecast for Saturday morning doesn't look too bad, maybe some showers but nothing like this morning!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I am hoping it drys up a bit! I had to drive to Basingstoke today..hideous journey


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope our meet can still go ahead. What's the weather been like with you all? It was very, very wet here yesterday with a lot of roads flooded but sunny this morning  Hope it stays dry for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Lynne & All

Weather has been the same here, sun & blue sky at the mo, just checked on-line & our route looks ok for tomorrow, I'll check before we leave as it is meant to be chucking it down again tomorrow, hopefully that's wrong, I'll check here too in case it gets cancelled, but we're still prepared for tomorrow.

I hope everyone is well, on a different note, I've started my Christmas cake, a bit late I know but the fruit is now soaking. I think I will set myself a reminder for 1st September 2013 to get a bit more organised!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm baking gifts for Xmas this year because I'm rather short on funds so I've been practicing spice biscuits today  BBC weather looked pretty dodge for tomo. More like what we had on Weds which was pretty full on! Course we can don coats and wellies and bath dogs at home... Being wet shouldn't kill us  although we don't want to send Lynne backwards after the bugs she's mentioned!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

Ooh, spice biscuits sounds good, gosh wouldn't want to send Lynne backwards for the sake of a meet. Just heard a local forecast for tomorrow, not sure if it includes Gloucester though, I'm not very good with geography, in Somerset/Bristol area it is meant to be chucking it down from 10am til midnight. Let me know what you guys are thinking. Stay safe & well everyone. ☔


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes weather is a bloody pain! The forecast looks shocking, flood warnings again 
We will go for it tomorrow, but understand if you guys don't want to travel and get drowned! 
I can do next weekend as well so could postpone?

Xmas baking?? You are organised!! I do panic supermarket trips sometime around the 23rd December!!!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I've got as far as ordering the turkey  Seems strange that when I was working I used to do the whole works - cake, pudding, stollen, sausage rolls and mince pies for both John and my places of work. Now I'm at home I can't seem to find the time  
As far as weather is concerned for tomorrow I think all we can do is suck it and see (so to speak) and wait and see what tomorrow brings. We will have to leave about 9.15 so I'll check on here before we leave and see what everyone else's thoughts are.
Laura - spice biscuits sound good to me.
Thanks you guys for considering my health, hopefully I'm free of bugs for the foreseeable future - I've had my share!!

John's just gone out with Raffy and it's pouring again


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep I think that is all we can do Lynne suck it and see!! Will post tomorrow at 9am weather update.

Good on John for braving the elements to give Raffy his evening walk!

Yes I agree I find I get more done when I have less time..it is an odd concept but always rang true with me for sure!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Ooh I love stollen!! Must give that a go at some point!! I'm free next Sat if we do decide to postpone! Loving the umbrella emoticon! Haven't seen that before!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Well it's clear here at the moment but BBC news shows a massive swathe of rain moving north which looks to me like it hits Glos at 10. I guess until it starts we won't know how bad it is! Nic is it raining down your way yet and how bad is it?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Morning! It is wet but not raining at the mo, very fresh morning 2 degrees! We will be there for 10.30am..hope to see you all too x


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

We're clear here too at the moment. What's the general concensus of opinion? Do we risk it or not?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Morning, it was dry until a few minutes ago, just started, but only light, more of a drizzle really.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ha we all posted at the same time!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

John says we might as well make a start and see what happens. Laura's got my number. Hopefully see you all at 10.30. Have you got plenty of sleeping bags Sam?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Mmmm news just said gales and flood warnings! Not sure what to advise now!! We will be there, but if you ladies don't want to risk the journey that is totally fine I can reschedule xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes got a few spare rooms Lynne!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

We're going to risk it but its not so far for us so we can arrange again for those who don't fancy it today!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Laura!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

We'll probably all turn up and not be able to get out of cars for driving rain  Never mind, we've got a flask and dry clothes!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

We're starting off too, I've got tapa talk on my phone but just in case the 3G signal isn't good my mob is 07912 524 681, see you later 😉


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

We are brave and British! See you there ladies!! ☔⚡🌊


----------



## hattiepoo (Oct 4, 2012)

Sadly we are British but not brave  so are going to give it a miss just in case we can't get home again!! If it is rescheduled for next week we are free! There's a lady on the owners club forum who said she was interested, I'll let her know you are still going for it and PM her your mobile ifthat's ok Nik xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, please do, no problem, hopefully we can meet you soon.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

No worries Sonia! Totally understand, will keep you posted with what happens and the next meet 😄


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely to see everyone today, sorry that it was somewhat spoilt by Johns insistence on looking for glove-thank you all for your patience. Hope you've all got home safely in the worsening weather. We're now tucked up with grand prix qualifying-raffy shattered.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahhh sleepy Raffy!! Very cute! We spent the rest of the day driving around running errends with the puppies snoozing in the boot! Now we're home and all snuggled up on the sofa! Who's organising the next meet...?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> Lovely to see everyone today, sorry that it was somewhat spoilt by Johns insistence on looking for glove-thank you all for your patience. Hope you've all got home safely in the worsening weather. We're now tucked up with grand prix qualifying-raffy shattered.
> View attachment 3907


Ahh, bless him, fun was had by all, no need to apologise & it wasn't spoilt at all, did he find it in the end?


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

No Nik unfortunately he didn't. He should have known better than to take good gloves on dog walk!! Just got the hang of using tapatalk- brilliant and so easy for photos. Shame my iPhone hasn't got flash- feel an upgrade coming on.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Well we all survived the rain! Sorry we were a tad disorganised and had not planned a route.. Lesson learned!!
Lynne..nothing spoiled just a shame John lost his glove at least we didn't loose him in the wilds of the Cotswolds! 😱
Tapatalk is fab isn't it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Ah, that's a shame 😟. Yes tapatalk makes it easy. Where do you guys fancy for the next meet & when? Shall we leave it til the beginning of the New Year? If you fancy coming down our way there is Leigh Woods on the outskirts of Bristol, Ashton Court or Blaise? We like Kilve too but that is on the Minehead road & is a bit exposed with cliffs & the beach is all pebbles. Of course there is always Weston & Sand Bay, depends how far you want to travel. 🚘


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Bumping this thread!! Bristol is obviously fab for me but we could come down to Karen/Bath this time? Whatever the masses want! I guess we're talking about January now? Any suggestions on dates or bad dates?

Just back from training waiting for the boy to come home having a sneaky snuggle in bed with the poos! Trying not to fall asleep or I'll be in trouble when he gets back!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

We are good from the 2nd weekend of jan onwards. Happy to travel to wherever...bath is lovely though! 
Hope you managed to stay awake Laura!!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry folks, don't think we will be able to make a January meet - Mum in hospital with broken leg after a fall. At age 84 the road to recovery will be long and slow but she's keeping cheerful. I'm afraid I can't commit to anything as we are ferrying Dad to and fro for visiting. I think it will be a very different kind of Christmas for us this year for all sorts of reasons, not least we have a marauding Poo on the hunt for anything he shouldn't have especially if it's edible. I have visions of me taking the turkey out of the oven and Raffy careering round the house with it  Hope you all have a lovely Christmas holiday and we'll hopefully be able to meet up before too long.


----------



## mabelsmum (Nov 9, 2012)

Hiya, Mabel would love to meet lots of Cockapoo friends. We live near Emersons Green and can make Bath et al. I'm a wimpy driver and don't do snow! Apart from that Mabel is free most weekends.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds great Mables Mum!! We're out at Charfield and OHs mum is Kingswood so we're often driving too and fro and could do a mini meet at Snuff Mills anytime!! My eldest (Willow) has just been spayed so won't be up for a big walk for a few weeks but PM me if you fancy it!


----------



## mabelsmum (Nov 9, 2012)

I tried to PM but my count is less than 10 so it wasn't greatly successful. Wished I had realised before I had written war and peace only to see it disappear into the Ether! I live near Yate, Emersons Green, Chipping Sodbury. Seeing as I can't PM you maybe you can PM me? Hope to hear soon.


----------



## mabelsmum (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Lozzie,
Can't reply to your PM as less than 10 posts! It wasn't without trying. I am back to work tomorrow but around at the weekends. Let me know if there is a meet on or if we can meet up.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh what a silly system!! I assumed that if you got a PM you'd be able to reply! Sorry about that! We don't have anything in the diary for this year yet so I'll check with the OH and get back to you on this thread!


----------



## rdqmxr338 (Sep 5, 2013)

hey

i have visited to the link that you have posted and got a lot of useful information from it. I got to know about the crickely hill.
keep on sharing this kind of links..


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I miss Sam (Duckdog) on here... 

xxx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Me too Mairi  she occasionally posts on the face book Cockapoo group


----------



## Fudgesmum (Sep 14, 2013)

Duckdog said:


> Fab, 24th is still all good for us


I've just joined group & wondered if Fudge & I could join you on the walk at Crickley Hill?


----------



## Fudgesmum (Sep 14, 2013)

Doh! Just realised I'm a year out


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

You could start a new thread  there's a thread somewhere that talks about the regular doodle walks at Ashton Court in Bristol, I still haven't made it yet but a few members from here have


----------



## Fudgesmum (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for that. Have posted new thread & will try to find Ashton Court info as that would be very do able from Gloucester


----------

